# Переход на 64 бита

## sfx

Всем добрый день.

помоги перейти на 64 бита. И стоит ли вообще? А то я в сомнениях.

Процессор P4 630.

Почитая остальное получается:

make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

Вроде да, но вот с /etc/make.profile что делать?

сейчас /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1

на amd64 менять? Но ведь только PenD 9xx держат amd64 расширения.

да и будут ли проблемы с софтом на 64-х битах?

непонятная ситуация и с конфигурацией ядра. В тип процессора стоит:

Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/Xeon 

Это же и оставлять. Но странно cpuinfo не кажет SSE3.

спасибо за помощь.

----------

## ZByte

Ну для начала нужно убедиться, что у тебя процессор поддерживает 64 бита. Я не силён в номенклатуре процессоров Intel, но у них не так много 64-битных моделей и большая часть из них серверная.

Если же у тебя всё же правильный процессор, то крайне не рекомендую переносить существующую систему на него, ибо там не всё так просто как тебе кажется. Тебе же кроме изменения конфигов, нужно ещё собрать компилятор и все системные библиотеки, таким образом чтобы они собирать программы для твоей платформы. 

Есть такая программка - crossdev которая в теории должна помочь тебе это сделать, но когда я переходил с 32 на 64 бита (правда под AMD), то она у меня на одном из этапов вылетала с ошибкой, может сейчас её пофиксили и всё нормально собирается.

Но если не хочешь потратить кучу времени, то советую просто сделать рядом раздел и поставить с нуля систему в него, а потом просто скопировать старые конфиги и домашний каталог. Это у тебя займёт, на порядок меньше времени точно.

----------

## sfx

мда.. походу все не так то просто. crossdev это хорошо, но нынешний gcc 3.4.5 не держит флоат. сборка gcc 4.1.0 вообще вылетает, и безо всяких ерроров в логах. странно.

Остается только ставить на голую?

или ждать...

----------

## ZByte

 *sfx wrote:*   

> мда.. походу все не так то просто. crossdev это хорошо, но нынешний gcc 3.4.5 не держит флоат

 

Флоат это что?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *sfx wrote:*   

> Остается только ставить на голую?

 

Лучше и проще всего. 

Кроме того: зачем тебе 64 бита?

Если это сервер то имеет смысл, иначе - сомнительно.

----------

## hexes

Не пинайте ногами! Ставлю генту на сервак Dell PE840 на P D925

Затык у меня с выбором профиля!.. НИГДЕ не могу найти доки какой профиль под что...

Вижу:

default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server

default-linux/ia64/2007.0/server

hardened/amd64/

hardened/ia64/

Бутился и ставил:

install-amd64-minimal-2007.0.iso

stage3-amd64-2007.0.tar.bz2

Дайте доку! =)

Может ещё чего толкового посоветуете...  :Wink: 

Какой загрузчик ставить под эту беду?!

"While LILO does work on AMD64, Gentoo only supports using GRUB."

"On the IA64 platform, the boot loader is called elilo. You may need to emerge it on your machine first."

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *hexes wrote:*   

> ia64

 

IA64 это итаниум, у тебя AMD64

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64

----------

## hexes

Спасибо!

----------

